# Mosquito Lagoon report



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

The water temp in the lagoon has dropped. The water is still dirty, and probably will stay that way for a few more months. There are still plenty of cooperative and hungry fish.
I went 2 times this week and both days played out pretty much the same. Cruising singles destroying anything you put in front of their face. Whether they were 50' or 5' from the boat, the DOA baitbuster gets hammered immediately when presented right. 
The first day I went was pretty calm, allowing me to pole and have shots at dozens of fish. Landed alot of fish and lost quite a few also. Sorry guys, I don't take alot of pics. Unless they're memorable in some way. I'm trying to take more for these reports though.
I swear this guy looked me in the eye, right before he nailed it.









Yesterday I went out with a friend who doesn't get to redfish often, it was fun to get his rod bent. The breeze was blowing right from the rip, so I was planning on a maybe tough day. Luckily for my buddy, I was wrong. The action started quick and the first fish was at the boat before the sun broke, and they just kept coming. After he had caught a few, I wanted to get something going to. I bagged a beefy red for how shallow we were fishing, and a gator trout that made my whole month.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice fish! Especially the trout. That thing has a serious head on it!


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

What.. did you use a whole chicken beast for that gator?!! Great fish!!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a nice, nice trout! No slouching with the reds, either.
[smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Her head was gigantor! I don't know why, but trout never reflect just how big they really are in a pic. Pleasent surprise catching a trout like that, at this time of the year on the flats. 

Not quite hooked... Rotten beef melt... maybe you could tie up an imitation of sorts???

With the drop in water temp, I'm sure the bite is extending well into the afternoon, at least for now. All in all, it has been a stellar year of fishing. I'm really looking forward to the fall.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

great report!is that a bamboo poling platform with matching push pole?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> great report!is that a bamboo poling platform with matching push pole?


Yep, it sure is.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## risingtidecharters (Aug 20, 2012)

Great Work!!


----------

